# Sad Week



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Well I spent Mon. thru Thurs. Hunting the Harrison State Forest. The only deer I saw belonged to a gent to whom I lent a hand draggin an 8 pt out of the forest. He compounded my joy by coming by later that day to show me the doe he bagged in the afternoon. Soooo I went back in every day and sat waiting. Finally gave up Fri. morning and headed back home to beat the weather. Lost access to the farm I was hunting[being sold] so the whole week was a bit of a washout. Congrats to the gent with the 2 deer. Hope you filled out your limit.Sorry I didn't get your name. I followed your advice on those spots. Didn't see squat. Oh well, maybe later.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Don't feel bad. I had the whole week off but only hunted two 1/2 days. This weather really sucked. I hunted private property Mon. and only seen a buck and 1 doe by noon and only 3 other hunters. There was no pressure at all and the lack of hearing shooting proved it. Wed I went to Saint Clairsville, we saw 10 deer that we bumped. Had 1 shot at a doe but it was raining so hard I could not get a clear shot through the scope to my satisfaction. Went out at 3:30 on Thursday and got drenched. My wife has reserve drill this weekend so I am stuck at home the last two days doing my fatherly duties. I wonder how an 18 month old would do in a pop up blind? I have a portable DVD player. Do you think Elmo would scare the deer off LOL.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Heck yea, Elmo scares the heck out of me. Try Robin Hood, you'll get him started in bowhunting...


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The kid would probably do alright as long as it was wrapped in blankets and wore ear plugs. IT might spook the deer though when you chnaged its diapers. LOL


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Whaler said:


> IT might spook the deer though when you changed its diapers. LOL


 Spook the deer, he** it spooks me! LOL :S


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

This gun season was lousy for me also. Went out Monday and saw only one 4 point. Decided to pass him up because I figured I would have seen more deer. Got back out Saturday and saw 13 Does, none of which I could get a shot at. They were all running because I spooked them going in and coming out. Sunday...saw 3 Does, but once again they were running. I think they winded me and one spotted me in my tree stand at 60 yards. Needless to say, I couldn't get a shot. This was the first gun season since 1997 that I didn't shoot a deer.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

At least you guys got out . I got stuck working all week and reading about all the fun in the woods everyone was having . Oh well looking foward to the 16th and17th. Haven't been slug hunting in four years . Been luckly enough to fill tags in bow season .Still have two doe tags to fill this year . Hopefully zipperneck someone is around to give you a hand next time . Hats off to ya for helping a fellow hunter out . I always feel you help someone out in life it will come back . Good luck all .


----------

